# $14 Wally-World stadium seat upgrade PICS!



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

I have a Lifetime Hydros 85 Angler I got from Dick's that I absolutely love! The seat, or lack thereof, left much to be desired. I tried putting a couple different cushions on the floor of the kayak, but it was just alright.

I was at Walmart with the kids and I saw this stadium bleacher chair. The dimensions are like it was made for my kayak. I zip tied the back of the chair to some deck eyes I had installed previously, and I ziptied the front to the little mounting thing for the old plastic chair adjuster (if you look at the pics it'll make more sense). I also put little sticky furniture pads underneath so it doesn't scratch my yak.

For $14 I'm super pleased. I haven't gotten it out on the water yet, so I don't know if it'll make the yak too squirrely or not. But so far I'm super pleased with how much more comfortable it appears and now I also have storage underneath. If I don't like it, I can simply snip off the zip ties and there's no damage done.

Sorry for the bad quality pictures; it was a little dark in my garage.

Interested to hear what you all think. Hopefully it doesn't make the yak too tippy.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks to be a comfy seat and the backrest can be a real back saver. I think that should work fine. Really hard to beat the price!


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

ShakerMan said:


> I have a Lifetime Hydros 85 Angler I got for $179 from Dick's that I absolutely love! The seat, or lack thereof, left much to be desired. I tried putting a couple different cushions on the floor of the kayak, but it was just alright.
> 
> I was at Walmart with the kids and I saw this stadium bleacher chair. The dimensions are like it was made for my kayak. I zip tied the back of the chair to some deck eyes I had installed previously, and I ziptied the front to the little mounting thing for the old plastic chair adjuster (if you look at the pics it'll make more sense). I also put little sticky furniture pads underneath so it doesn't scratch my yak.
> 
> ...


I attached these to the cane seats in my canoe using zip ties. Great improvement in comfort.


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks for the responses guys. Took it on Erie today, and it's a little more tippy, but manageable.

On another note, do you guys use flush mount holders behind the seat to troll? I bought a deck mount for trolling, but now I'm reading that a lot of people use flush mounts to troll. I always assumed with the rod tip so high it wouldn't work. My kayak is tiny, and the deck mount would likely interfere with the paddle. On the other hand, and adjustable deck mount seems easy better for trolling. Not sure what to do.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

ShakerMan said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Took it on Erie today, and it's a little more tippy, but manageable.
> 
> On another note, do you guys use flush mount holders behind the seat to troll? I bought a deck mount for trolling, but now I'm reading that a lot of people use flush mounts to troll. I always assumed with the rod tip so high it wouldn't work. My kayak is tiny, and the deck mount would likely interfere with the paddle. On the other hand, and adjustable deck mount seems easy better for trolling. Not sure what to do.


I like the Yak Attack mounts. I bought two of the fittings so I can snap it in on either side along with an extension arm which helps to get it out there. It does not really interfere with my paddle anyway - I let the motor do the hauling. Quick to change sides, I do reccommend a tether too. Might be better out there, this works well.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078PL9DW8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Amazon.com: Yakattack LNL 4” Extension With Hardware: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Yakattack LockNLoad Track Base : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

meisjedog said:


> I like the Yak Attack mounts. I bought two of the fittings so I can snap it in on either side along with an extension arm which helps to get it out there. It does not really interfere with my paddle anyway - I let the motor do the hauling. Quick to change sides, I do reccommend a tether too. Might be better out there, this works well.
> Amazon.com: YakAttack Omega Rod Holder with LockNLoad Track Mount (Track Sold Separately): Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Amazon.com: Yakattack LNL 4” Extension With Hardware: Sports & Outdoors
> ...



Thanks for your reply! Do you think I should mount it in front of the seat or behind the seat (see pic)? The only problem with mounting it up front is there is almost no surface area to mount the rod holder too. The kayak is very thin and cut out for the foot rests at that part.


----------



## AJE213 (Aug 13, 2021)

I got the same seat and I think I'm going to remove it. The angle is just not as comfortable.

I need to cut some wood shims to fit under it and angle it back a little bit. It may be better then.


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

hey Aaron, look familiar?


----------



## ShakerMan (Apr 2, 2021)

hookmeup said:


> View attachment 489249
> 
> hey Aaron, look familiar?


NICE!!! Looking good 👍. I'm glad you're treating her well!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I got some of those on clearance for my ladder stands..... they work good for that too
Way more comfortable then what comes with them...... the very few rare times I get in one.
5.00 was my price on clearance


----------

